# Information about permit to have an hedgehog



## Adiabou (Aug 27, 2015)

Dear Hedgehog fan community, 
In order to get the authorization to keep an hedgehog at home (Belgium), we need to submit a file which needs to contain a lot of information about hedgehog.
I've seen that in other countries, it may be also mandatory to formally ask for a permit.

I would like to connect with other hedgehog owners in order to see if they already submitted such a file.
it needs highly scientific references, and I'm sure someone already filled such a form.

Please feel free to contact me if you think you can help.

Kind regards, 

Adrien ([email protected])


----------

